# Page d'ouverture du navigateur...



## Beaupet (16 Août 2011)

Bonjour vous tous et toutes,

Je cherche depuis quelques heures sans succès comment faire pour que mon navigateur Lion s'ouvre sur une page de mon choix. Alors, je m'adresse à vous pour
me dire comment...

Merci.


----------



## Larme (16 Août 2011)

Lion n'est pas un navigateur...
Tu parles d'un navigateur web ?
Safari ? FireFox ? Chrome ? Opera ? Etc...

Si c'est le cas, c'est dans leurs préférences...
Sur Safari, par exemple : _Safari/Préférences_
Avec plusieurs options : _Safari s'ouvre avec/Les nouvelles fenêtres s'ouvrent avec/Les nouveaux onglets s'ouvrent avec/Page d'accueil_.

Si c'est un problème avec _Reprise_, un p'tit tour sur la FAQ de Lion en te fera pas de mal...


----------



## Beaupet (16 Août 2011)

Larme a dit:


> Lion n'est pas un navigateur...
> Tu parles d'un navigateur web ?
> Safari ? FireFox ? Chrome ? Opera ? Etc...
> 
> ...


 

Vraiment efficace ce forum... Merci infiniment. Ma page d'ouverture est maintenat en place. Je m'excuse pour Lion comme navigateur...hehe Alors, Lion est une nouvelle version de Safari ou ??? dites-moi.

Merci encore.


----------



## Larme (17 Août 2011)

Lion est le nom du système d'exploitation. C'est plus facile à dire que 10.7 (c'est sa version avec des chiffres).
Safari est un navigateur internet.


----------

